
Vikings and Norse Mythology are making its way into the modern entertainment - abhaykumar_
https://medium.com/nerdvolume/how-vikings-norse-mythology-are-making-its-way-into-the-modern-entertainment-f148c15c1d52
======
jadzia-dev
MARVEL: integrating with Norse mythology before it was cool

